# 9.5lb trout



## ctsa

Tourney partner got on his personal best with me prefishing for the Legends tournament this past Friday in Upper Laguna. He was kind enough to let me take a few photos while reviving her. Wish it was on tourney day but a fish like this you thank the fishing gods when they allow you to get one. Wish we had tricked her again Saturday! Congrats Sam! Have a great video of her swimming off but can?t figure out if I can upload videos here?

9.5lbs on Boga. She was in a shallow flat surrounded by deep channels in waste deep mud. Hit a corky fat boy. Fish was CPRed. Fun to be a part of. Caught many from 23-27? also but none compared to this beautiful gal.

Fish pushed up onto the shallow flat in afternoon as the mud warmed. Weather was mid 70s, water low 60s and SE wind around 10-15mph.


----------



## pocjetty

Wow, that's a beautiful fish! Green coming your way for letting her swim away. I never condemn anyone for keeping a legal fish, but I really appreciate the people who take good care of those big girls.

Aw man... I just keep scrolling up and looking at her. Very nice.


----------



## JimD

Really a nice fish in a year that you do not see any of the regular people or South Texas Guides putting up a lot of 28-30+ trophy trout. 

Congrads to him.


----------



## Trailer Rig

Awesome fish


----------



## bzrk180

Beeeeeeutiful!!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Wow!


----------



## shadslinger

Frigging A!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman

awesome, heard something on outdoor show over the weekend about why pre-fish etc,,, when coulda caught it during tourney, like they dont prefish,lol


----------



## keywest244

THAT IS A BIG FISH!!!! I'd prefish any day if I could haul in one like that.
Thanks for sharing, us folks in North Texas appreciate seeing the pics, wishing we
we're down there!


----------



## Hayniedude24

Beautiful fish bud. Congrats.


----------



## beerdruid

Nice fish!


----------



## DCAVA

Boom!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a fish of a lifetime. A big CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## troutsupport

Awesome fish for sure!!!


----------



## B&C

Awesome!

I caught a 31" the Friday before that tournament the 1st year Chad started it. Caught our red in that spot on tournament day but no big girl trout.


----------



## Skavatar

wow, grats, awesome catch!!


----------



## Wedge

*Hope she lived*

She looked awful lifeless in the pic. Eyes were really "gone" looking. Either way.....100 percent of them on the stringer or in the ice WILL die. Gotta try on the big girls. BTW.....one hell of a fish. You have me beat!


----------



## Haynie21T

Congratulations on a beautiful fish.


----------



## Reel Screamer

Wedge said:


> She looked awful lifeless in the pic. Eyes were really "gone" looking. Either way.....100 percent of them on the stringer or in the ice WILL die. Gotta try on the big girls. BTW.....one hell of a fish. You have me beat!


Yep, was gonna say that as well. Looks dead to me. Nice fish.


----------



## ctsa

Wedge said:


> She looked awful lifeless in the pic. Eyes were really "gone" looking. Either way.....100 percent of them on the stringer or in the ice WILL die. Gotta try on the big girls. BTW.....one hell of a fish. You have me beat!


You?re an idiot and why people on 2cool hate posting. PM me your email and I?m happy to send you the video of her swimming away. Orrrr you can just continue to publicly call me a liar on analyzing a photo on her ?eyes?.

She never went on a stringer, just a Boga. Don?t even own a standard stringer. I?ve fished for several years the everlast fish tote to avoid killing any fish.


----------



## ctsa

Wedge said:


> She looked awful lifeless in the pic. Eyes were really "gone" looking. Either way.....100 percent of them on the stringer or in the ice WILL die. Gotta try on the big girls. BTW.....one hell of a fish. You have me beat!


You?re an idiot and why people on 2cool hate posting. PM me your email and I?m happy to send you the video of her swimming away. Orrrr you can just continue to publicly call me a liar on analyzing a photo on her ?eyes?.

She never went on a stringer, just a Boga. Don?t even own a standard stringer. I?ve fished for several years the everlast fish tote to avoid killing any fish.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Did I miss where he called you a liar or said you put it on a stringer? I was thinking the same thing about the fish looked.


----------



## denimdeerslayer

Whats the lifespan of those trout?


----------



## gotmuddy

maybe she so old she got cataracts?


----------



## thebach

Nice Fish!
Congrats


----------



## okmajek

TOAD


----------



## Nwilkins

Nice


----------



## bmccle

*Trout*



Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Did I miss where he called you a liar or said you put it on a stringer? I was thinking the same thing about the fish looked.


Umm, certainly implied he was lying


----------



## Flats Mark

Awesome fish!!
Congrats again...


----------



## pocjetty

I hope I can say something constructive here, without anyone turning it into something it's not supposed to be:

If they guy says he released the fish and it swam away, I wouldn't call him out on an open forum without being certain. And "certain" doesn't mean that you think the eye looks funny. I'm convinced that big girl is out there getting ready to spawn as I write this.

That being said, there is a lesson to learn about handling big trout, if you don't intend to take them home for dinner. It's not the best thing to hold a big trout, or any big fish, up by the jaw like that, if it can be avoided. That's a far cry from saying that the OP did anything wrong - it's just not the best thing to do.

I was actually that wasn't an actual Boga hanging out of her mouth in the top picture, and I confess I was only looking at the first picture. I see it in the other shots. The problem is, it's stuck through her bottom jaw/lip, and then she's wrenched around to get the Boga behind her for the best picture. That is tough, especially for a big, heavy fish. I've seen several studies about what happens when a fish's jaw is damaged or dislocated, and it cuts their survival likelihood way down.

Bottom line, I give the OP a lot of credit for releasing that fish. I wish more people would follow his lead. (I'm trying really hard here not to sound like I'm saying anything negative. Because I'm not.) But keep in mind that using a Boga doesn't automatically prevent damage to a fish. It would be a shame to go to so much trouble to release a big fish like that if it didn't have the desired result. Try not to hang one by the jaw, and do your best not to let one flop and twist while a Boga is holding their jaw in place.

I tried to do my homework before even commenting. If I've offended, it wasn't at all my intention. Learning is a big part of the game.


----------



## lurker

ctsa said:


> You?re an idiot and why people on 2cool hate posting. PM me your email and I?m happy to send you the video of her swimming away. Orrrr you can just continue to publicly call me a liar on analyzing a photo on her ?eyes?.
> 
> She never went on a stringer, just a Boga. Don?t even own a standard stringer. I?ve fished for several years the everlast fish tote to avoid killing any fish.


Attach Files
Valid file extensions: avi gif gpx jpe jpeg jpg mp3 mpeg png pps wma wmv xls


----------



## seabo

Nice fish and congrats on the release!
Simple as that.


----------



## Wedge

*No....You're wrong*



bmccle said:


> Umm, certainly implied he was lying


No implication here.


----------



## Reed_Sabine_Lake_Angler

pocjetty said:


> I hope I can say something constructive here, without anyone turning it into something it's not supposed to be:
> 
> If they guy says he released the fish and it swam away, I wouldn't call him out on an open forum without being certain. And "certain" doesn't mean that you think the eye looks funny. I'm convinced that big girl is out there getting ready to spawn as I write this.
> 
> That being said, there is a lesson to learn about handling big trout, if you don't intend to take them home for dinner. It's not the best thing to hold a big trout, or any big fish, up by the jaw like that, if it can be avoided. That's a far cry from saying that the OP did anything wrong - it's just not the best thing to do.
> 
> I was actually that wasn't an actual Boga hanging out of her mouth in the top picture, and I confess I was only looking at the first picture. I see it in the other shots. The problem is, it's stuck through her bottom jaw/lip, and then she's wrenched around to get the Boga behind her for the best picture. That is tough, especially for a big, heavy fish. I've seen several studies about what happens when a fish's jaw is damaged or dislocated, and it cuts their survival likelihood way down.
> 
> Bottom line, I give the OP a lot of credit for releasing that fish. I wish more people would follow his lead. (I'm trying really hard here not to sound like I'm saying anything negative. Because I'm not.) But keep in mind that using a Boga doesn't automatically prevent damage to a fish. It would be a shame to go to so much trouble to release a big fish like that if it didn't have the desired result. Try not to hang one by the jaw, and do your best not to let one flop and twist while a Boga is holding their jaw in place.
> 
> I tried to do my homework before even commenting. If I've offended, it wasn't at all my intention. Learning is a big part of the game.


Thanks for sharing that i will always keep that in mind i almost never keep any trout over 20 inches but the part about the bogas is very helpful to me. We all want a chance at a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Trouthappy

Big trout are precious items, these days. The big girls carry a lot of eggs and they're far more valuable back in the bays to spawn. And there's no way they taste as good as a small trout or sheepshead or many other fish species. As for taxidermy, a fiberglass mount from somebody like New Wave is far better and will last many years longer than a skin mount.


----------



## bill

Forum was locked from comments at one time over this very type situation. Lot of comments on here that have no business being on here. Before we lock this forum up again, we will remove members posting privileges in the forum if it continues. This has been working very nice and members have been posting reports. Don't mess things up with unknown details or comments and save reporting posts to the staff if your part of the problem (you know who you are).


----------

